# Hi Everyone!



## Stupid Little Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm new here. I used to have two mice, but sadly they passed away this year. Tinker was 2 and a half, and Snowball was a month shy of 3 years old! So we were together for a long time, and I miss them very much.

Since they passed away, I have looked everywhere for some new little furry friends, but the only pet store that stocked mice in the area has closed down... I've been looking for 6 months now, and I have still not found anywhere.

I was hoping that someone here might know of somewhere in the Southampton area, the more east the better, that sell mice. I would dearly love to have them again, as I miss my little pair so much, so any help that you can offer will be greatly appreciated!!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
there are are a few breeders like myself in the southeast and i am pretty sure there is one in southampton now but i cannot recall the username, well it is late!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome  I was having the same problem myself a few months back!

I'm in Southampton (west end area) and have some babies that will be ready in the next 2 weeks or so, feel free to PM if you might be interested


----------



## Stupid Little Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh wow!! Yes! I'm definitely interested! I've sent you a PM! Thanks!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

there i knew i had seen one, sorry i forgot the name!


----------



## Stupid Little Genius (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah! You were right!! Thanks for giving me hope to stick around! I was beginning to think that no one in this area kept mice at all! It's great to know there are other mice lovers around^^


----------

